# ECNL Schedule



## pooka

the schedule for the national events are up. No conference schedules yet. Any idea when that will be posted?


----------



## Flojo

Last year wasn't it posted late first week/early second week of August? Probably in that same time frame.


----------



## pooka

Thanks!


----------



## MessiFTW

I understand college coaches complained about having to deal with the rancid smell and field conditions of oceanside that ECNL moved the San Diego National event to Phoenix.  I am so sad that you boot ball SoCal parents will have to travel to AZ at least 3 times this season.  Thanks in advance to contributing to our economy.


----------



## SOCCERMINION

Hey Messi, 
I believe you are posting in the wrong forum.
Please Click and post here in the Future, thank you ( http://www.azsoccertalk.com/index.php?threads/girls-development-academy-news.390/) 
"Have you ever met a HATER doing better than you, I havent."


----------



## NoGoal

MessiFTW said:


> I understand college coaches complained about having to deal with the rancid smell and field conditions of oceanside that ECNL moved the San Diego National event to Phoenix.  I am so sad that you boot ball SoCal parents will have to travel to AZ at least 3 times this season.  Thanks in advance to contributing to our economy.


I actually like the Phoenix fields, NO complaints here!  Good it's in April and not in June for the ECNL championships in 115 degree weather.


----------



## madcow

pooka said:


> the schedule for the national events are up. No conference schedules yet. Any idea when that will be posted?


Where did you see the National schedule?
The league schedules were sent to the clubs, but are still subject to change over the next week or so.


----------



## pooka

Mad cow the national event schedules are on the ecnl website...
I may or may not have been checking each day lol


----------



## madcow

Can you post a link please? When I check the website, I see the dates of the National events, but not the schedules.
Thanks


----------



## pooka

That's what I meant. The dates


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ecnl listens to its customers and moves the San Diego event to Phoenix.  Oceanside is overused and has lots of pot holes and wind.  Phoenix has the best venue by far.  Plus it is cheaper!!!!  San Diego hotels are super expensive.


----------



## RocketFuel

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/?page_id=1665


----------



## Generik

Anyone know when game times and venues will be established?


----------



## bababooey

5 minutes before game time! J/K

However, I bet you will get this info weeks before we get the SCDSL Fall schedule.


----------



## Desert Hound

Selfishly I am glad there are 2 events in Phx. Gives my DD a chance to watch the quality of play and get an idea of where she needs to be at if she wants to get on a team when she gets to the U14 age group.


----------



## madcow

Desert Hound said:


> Selfishly I am glad there are 2 events in Phx. Gives my DD a chance to watch the quality of play and get an idea of where she needs to be at if she wants to get on a team when she gets to the U14 age group.


I get that. While I enjoyed the 35 min drive to the San Diego event, I was embarrassed by the condition of the Oceanside fields. But, I don't want to head out to Phoenix three times this year 
Oh well, Grandma lives out there, so the kids will be happy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MessiFTW said:


> I understand college coaches complained about having to deal with the rancid smell and field conditions of oceanside that ECNL moved the San Diego National event to Phoenix.  I am so sad that you boot ball SoCal parents will have to travel to AZ at least 3 times this season.  Thanks in advance to contributing to our economy.


How would you know?  Community College coaches don't count.  Tool!!


----------



## meatsweats

eastbaysoccer said:


> Ecnl listens to its customers and moves the San Diego event to Phoenix.  Oceanside is overused and has lots of pot holes and wind.  Phoenix has the best venue by far.  Plus it is cheaper!!!!  San Diego hotels are super expensive.


Oh you get our money in many ways. LOL! But seriously, word of warning...Watch out for the unmanned picture taking speed trap white box things. They are still legal in AZ and they aren't taco trucks or moving trailers. Especially in Scottsdale. And yes, you WILL get a ticket for going 9 over. CA parents contribute to your economy alright. 

I can't say your hotels were much cheaper. If I recall, it was $169 to stay 25 minutes from the fields. But what do I know, live near Oside, not sure what the rates were costing people. ??

Nice fields though. Hot as hell. Amazing how that temp rises like 10 degrees every 15 minutes, even in spring!


----------



## tugs

Most of the game times and fields are already posted on ECNL website.  Click "member club directory" tab, your club right arrow, click on your team, then "schedule" tab.  Only ones not up yet are a few games for Blues, Strikers, and Nevada games for the season.


----------



## Generik

tugs said:


> Most of the game times and fields are already posted on ECNL website.  Click "member club directory" tab, your club right arrow, click on your team, then "schedule" tab.  Only ones not up yet are a few games for Blues, Strikers, and Nevada games for the season.


Awesome...thanks for the information!!!


----------



## bababooey

Looking at the schedule, it leads me to a question. Since many of the GU14 (G03) ECNL players are 8th graders and maybe some 7th graders, what are these players supposed to do when ECNL goes dark between the end of November and the end of March (i.e. HS season)? The 9th grade G03's will have HS soccer to attend to.

For those of you with a 7th or 8th grader on a GU14 ECNL team, has your coach mentioned anything on this topic?


----------



## CaliKlines

bababooey said:


> Looking at the schedule, it leads me to a question. Since many of the GU14 (G03) ECNL players are 8th graders and maybe some 7th graders, what are these players supposed to do when ECNL goes dark between the end of November and the end of March (i.e. HS season)? The 9th grade G03's will have HS soccer to attend to.
> 
> For those of you with a 7th or 8th grader on a GU14 ECNL team, has your coach mentioned anything on this topic?


They can practice with a younger team to get touches, but my player played a bunch (3x per week) of futsal. Kind of hard with the holidays to find a consistent number of players, but they cobbled teams together. Sometimes only played 3 on 3.


----------



## Generik

bababooey said:


> Looking at the schedule, it leads me to a question. Since many of the GU14 (G03) ECNL players are 8th graders and maybe some 7th graders, what are these players supposed to do when ECNL goes dark between the end of November and the end of March (i.e. HS season)? The 9th grade G03's will have HS soccer to attend to.
> 
> For those of you with a 7th or 8th grader on a GU14 ECNL team, has your coach mentioned anything on this topic?


Will this be the same for every U14 squad this year...regardless if it's an ECNL team or not?


----------



## CaliKlines

Generik said:


> Will this be the same for every U14 squad this year...regardless if it's an ECNL team or not?


Yes, it's a different percentage for each team, but usually every team will be missing players from Dec-Feb, some into March.


----------



## Generik

I don't think we have even one high-schooler on our team...like Booey said - most U14's are 7th or 8th graders.

I'm sure before the shift caused by the age changes there were high-schoolers on the U14 teams....but now with calendar year teams...not sure if "going dark" for high-school soccer season makes any sense for that age-group?!?


----------



## bababooey

Generik said:


> Will this be the same for every U14 squad this year...regardless if it's an ECNL team or not?


Good point Generik. Duh on my part. I guess all G03 teams will have the issue of the HS season. When I made my statement above, I was thinking the non-ECNL teams would be getting ready for National or State Cup, but I forgot U14 and above play later in the Winter/Spring than the youngers. I guess this is a question for our coach too.


----------



## soccerfun

bababooey said:


> Looking at the schedule, it leads me to a question. Since many of the GU14 (G03) ECNL players are 8th graders and maybe some 7th graders, what are these players supposed to do when ECNL goes dark between the end of November and the end of March (i.e. HS season)? The 9th grade G03's will have HS soccer to attend to.
> 
> For those of you with a 7th or 8th grader on a GU14 ECNL team, has your coach mentioned anything on this topic?


Just a question, what 2003 team has 9th graders? These teams are now made up of 7th & 8th graders, why would they go dark?


----------



## MessiFTW

The first SW conference games this weekend.  

Heat vs. SC del Sol - 9/10/16
Heat vs. SC del Sol - 9/11/16


----------



## MakeAPlay

Is it just me or does the new website suck in terms of ease of use?  The old website although not cutting edge was functional and intuitive.  I noticed that it was powered by Total Global Sports.  The sure are doing a good job of messing stuff up that was working perfectly fine before.

They should use whichever company many of the colleges are using because the college websites overall have improved while the ECNL website has gotten worse.


----------



## bababooey

MakeAPlay said:


> Is it just me or does the new website suck in terms of ease of use?  The old website although not cutting edge was functional and intuitive.  I noticed that it was powered by Total Global Sports.  The sure are doing a good job of messing stuff up that was working perfectly fine before.
> 
> They should use whichever company many of the colleges are using because the college websites overall have improved while the ECNL website has gotten worse.


MAP, I honestly don't remember the ECNL website last year in any great detail, but I find this current version easy to work with. Please keep in mind, my dd is not an ECNL player, so I don't have any interest in the player added features. One thing that I think is really cool is the box score feature. It looks like it is used sparingly, but when it is filled out, I like the insight it provides. Did the old site have the same function?


----------



## gkrent

bababooey said:


> Did the old site have the same function?


  Yes, when it was filled out.


----------



## 11 Wankas

Anyone have the college coach list for the PHX showcase? ECNL website link is down.


----------



## madcow

11 Wankas said:


> Anyone have the college coach list for the PHX showcase? ECNL website link is down.


https://ecnl.wufoo.com/reports/scout-attendance-201617-ecnl-phx-fall/


----------



## MakeAPlay

Congrats to the two Cal South ECNL players called into the U14 WNT camp that is competing in the ODP interregional event!

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/us-u14-gnt-roster-for-nov-camp_aid40952


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats to the two Cal South ECNL players called into the U14 WNT camp that is competing in the ODP interregional event!
> 
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/us-u14-gnt-roster-for-nov-camp_aid40952


Why not congratulate all the Cal South players called up?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Why not congratulate all the Cal South players called up?


Because I hate Beach.  Goodness.  I just missed her.  I have a great deal of respect for her coach Rob Demelo.  Why do you care anyway?  Is she your kid?  Geesh on edge a little?


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Because I hate Beach.  Goodness.  I just missed her.  I have a great deal of respect for her coach Rob Demelo.  Why do you care anyway?  Is she your kid?  Geesh on edge a little?


For a women who objects to my "top of the box" description of a goal as not getting my facts straight, you seem to be a person who really wants to get facts right (no matter how stupid or innocuous).  I'm surprised you didn't thank me for pointing out your mistake.

And why post this in the ECNL thread?  Or point out ECNL players?  I believe you were trying to make a point, no?

And who cares if you have respect for Rob Demelo?  It's not relevant.  Your spinning.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Some pretty impressive stats and a pretty impressive impact on College soccer by the ECNL.

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2016/11/09/ecnl-college-impact-the-pac-12-conference-2/

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2016/11/07/ecnl-college-impact-the-atlantic-coast-conference-2/

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2016/11/03/the-ecnl-college-impact-big-ten-conference/

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2016/11/02/the-ecnl-college-impact-the-big-12-conference/

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2016/11/01/the-ecnl-college-impact-the-southeastern-conference/


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> For a women who objects to my "top of the box" description of a goal as not getting my facts straight, you seem to be a person who really wants to get facts right (no matter how stupid or innocuous).  I'm surprised you didn't thank me for pointing out your mistake.
> 
> And why post this in the ECNL thread?  Or point out ECNL players?  I believe you were trying to make a point, no?
> 
> And who cares if you have respect for Rob Demelo?  It's not relevant.  Your spinning.



Glen you are clearly a dickhead with an axe to grind.  I really wasn't trying to make a point but there is a point to be made.  Most of the players from SoCal doing anything in college played ECNL.  I wish yours good luck because I know she isn't on any of those lists that I posted prior to this.  There I made a point.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> For a women who objects to my "top of the box" description of a goal as not getting my facts straight, you seem to be a person who really wants to get facts right (no matter how stupid or innocuous).  I'm surprised you didn't thank me for pointing out your mistake.
> 
> And why post this in the ECNL thread?  Or point out ECNL players?  I believe you were trying to make a point, no?
> 
> And who cares if you have respect for Rob Demelo?  It's not relevant.  Your spinning.



Let me guess.  Your kid didn't play ECNL, is either on a crappy non ECNL team or plays for a crappy college.  Does that make you feel better?  We can get into a flame war if you want to.  I have plenty of lava ready to spew if that suits you.


----------



## NoGoal

Glen said:


> Why not congratulate all the Cal South players called up?


Um, maybe because MAP posted it in the ECNL thread and the others didn't make the ODP Region IV team.


----------



## Glen

NoGoal said:


> Um, maybe because MAP posted it in the ECNL thread and the others didn't make the ODP Region IV team.


I have no idea what you are saying.  National team selection has nothing to do with ECNL or ODP.


----------



## NoGoal

Glen said:


> I have no idea what you are saying.  National team selection has nothing to do with ECNL or ODP.


Let me help you, MAP is acknowledging the SoCal players who made the YNT and ODP Region IV team who also play ECNL.   It's NOT rocket science!


----------



## Generik

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats to the two Cal South ECNL players called into the U14 WNT camp that is competing in the ODP interregional event!
> 
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/us-u14-gnt-roster-for-nov-camp_aid40952


That is awesome...and thanks for sharing MAP!!!

Congratulations girls...we will be rooting for your individual and team success!!!!

We know you will represent our region well suiting up for the red, white, and blue!

Keep us posted on any game results...it's fun to watch and root for the team from our SoCal sidelines.


----------

